
Ask HN: How to do equity split when a founder can and puts in more money? - ovatsug25
Hey guys!<p>I have more cash than others on my founding team. I&#x27;ve already been putting more of it in than the rest of the team. What&#x27;s the fair &#x2F; standard way of handling this situation so that the team continues to congeal? I&#x27;m pretty confident that we have a smash hit on our hands. Is there a fair way of doing this long term and short term? Thanks!
======
tlb
It's best to put in the cash on the same terms as an outside investor would,
and split the founder shares evenly. The SAFE investment documents [0] are
standard and battle-tested.

[0]
[http://www.ycombinator.com/documents/#safe](http://www.ycombinator.com/documents/#safe)

~~~
ovatsug25
Perfect! Thank you.

